
Without Debate, Conformist Politicians Ramp Up the New Cold War - Goladus
https://medium.com/theyoungturks/without-debate-conformist-politicians-ramp-up-the-new-cold-war-7f6fbe846281
======
Goladus
_There is an additional irony to how all this proceeded, in that Congress
seldom ever moves to meaningfully limit the President’s powers in the foreign
policy arena — see the blocking of Rep. Barbara Lee’s AUMF repeal amendment
earlier in July — but on this rare occasion, when they have in fact limited
the president’s powers, the impact is to constrain his ability to use non-
military options to address problems, and effectively force him to take a more
belligerent posture. Should this bill formally become law, Trump (or any
future president) would be barred from modifying the expanded and codified
Russia sanctions regime without approval from Congress._

